# Black smoke at WOT with tuned car



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Are tuners able to eliminate this now when running a tune with ecutek or cobb? Any advancements made in this area with stock ECU?

I know Ryan can with his Syvecs set-up, most GTR's I have seen when at WOT look like diesels, looks really embarrassing.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Mine is one of the worst I would think.....


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

It certainly varies. I have one that is ok at the moment but have had a tune that was like a magician leaving the stage (a loud bang, followed by a cloud of smoke, followed by an empty space where a GT-R once was....) Adds to the mystique I think :chuckle:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Its useful for annoying cyclists


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

grahamc said:


> Mine is one of the worst I would think.....


That pretty sooted up. Do you still have the cats in place? 

If it's that bad, I think I'll stay stock or save up for Syvecs.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

grahamc said:


> Mine is one of the worst I would think.....


Would not have it any other way, shows people you are trying:chuckle:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

AdnanK said:


> That pretty sooted up. Do you still have the cats in place?
> 
> If it's that bad, I think I'll stay stock or save up for Syvecs.


No cats, Milltek downpipes and silenced ypipe. 

Syvecs is good, but is rather expensive as well - also seems like overkill for a stage 4 car.



paulmc said:


> Would not have it any other way, shows people you are trying:chuckle:


:chuckle:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Soon you will be able to all but eliminate this very soon without the need for Syvecs.

Very basic terminology. Basically on COBB / ECUTek when you tune the car and upgrade the injectors there hasn't been the ability to correctly adjust the flow rates so when you floor it, the car presumes your on OEM injectors which your not, more fuel is put through than needed and boom black soot.

With the update coming soon new inputs will be able to effectively state the injector size and have much more control on the fuel flow. 

This will see 2 things, better fuel consumption and less soot.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

EAndy said:


> Soon you will be able to all but eliminate this very soon without the need for Syvecs.
> 
> Very basic terminology. Basically on COBB / ECUTek when you tune the car and upgrade the injectors there hasn't been the ability to correctly adjust the flow rates so when you floor it, the car presumes your on OEM injectors which your not, more fuel is put through than needed and boom black soot.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.

What about Stage two cars with no upgraded injectors, don't they suffer from this too? Also, any ETA on the updates?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

There are a number of tune tweeks that can be made to reduce smoke inc end of inj and cam advance even on stock ecu


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

EAndy said:


> Soon you will be able to all but eliminate this very soon without the need for Syvecs.
> 
> Very basic terminology. Basically on COBB / ECUTek when you tune the car and upgrade the injectors there hasn't been the ability to correctly adjust the flow rates so when you floor it, the car presumes your on OEM injectors which your not, more fuel is put through than needed and boom black soot.
> 
> ...


I have already painted my exhaust tips black to cover it up.... doesnt help when the entire backend turns brown :runaway:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

AdnanK said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> What about Stage two cars with no upgraded injectors, don't they suffer from this too? Also, any ETA on the updates?


I can't remember having much soot on my Stage 1 (same as 2 without full exhaust). 

It's when injectors change and downpipes and you'll see a large increase.

Don't forget any modern cars, the GT4, M4, M3's I've driven at late all give that puff of smoke on initial WOT as they all seem to run that little bit rich.

I get very very little soot on my car, this is after a track day










Pretty much as bad as it'll get after 100+ miles on a track.

This is after 3000 miles across Europe (above the exhaust) fuel and soot stain.










The forum / community is fortunate to have a large base of very good tuners all of which can as Ben states reduce the soot, I don't think it'll ever get eliminated though fully on take off though.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

EAndy said:


> Soon you will be able to all but eliminate this very soon without the need for Syvecs.
> 
> Very basic terminology. Basically on COBB / ECUTek when you tune the car and upgrade the injectors there hasn't been the ability to correctly adjust the flow rates so when you floor it, the car presumes your on OEM injectors which your not, more fuel is put through than needed and boom black soot.
> 
> ...


I think you're slightly wrong there, adjustment for larger injectors is a feature that was added to Cobb and Ecutek ever since the requirement for larger injectors came about. There will be a parameter that reduces injector pulse length by a xx%, or a scaling factor depending on the size of new injector.

Say the stock ones were 500cc and the new ones are 1000cc, at idle the pulse width would need to be half as much or you'd be squirting twice as much fuel in (seriously flooding the engine).


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

It's totally normal even on a stock car & becomes more pronounced the more fuel you burn, that being when you're tune level increases.

Is really annoying & more so on the Storm cars as it looks a right mess. Also looks kind of stupid during a drag race as the levels of soot being ejected make the car appear to be running badly, but just one of those things.

Saw mention above about all modern performance cars doing this, however i've certainly never noticed it on my car.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Anders_R35 said:


> I think you're slightly wrong there, adjustment for larger injectors is a feature that was added to Cobb and Ecutek ever since the requirement for larger injectors came about. There will be a parameter that reduces injector pulse length by a xx%, or a scaling factor depending on the size of new injector.
> 
> Say the stock ones were 500cc and the new ones are 1000cc, at idle the pulse width would need to be half as much or you'd be squirting twice as much fuel in (seriously flooding the engine).


When I was at Litchfields the other day they had developed a new update and were also waiting on ECUTEK to send over bits so they could adjust the fueling from the injectors (so rather than update everyone then few weeks / months later have to do so again).

I was told at present the software assumes the injectors are still standard size therefore fires to much fuel a cause for the soot.

Maybe I heard wrong then will wait and see.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Interesting.... When standard I had no soot/smoke. But once Stage 1, I noticed a small a small plume when giving it the gas!! No other time, just when hitting the loud pedal.

Be cool if EcuTEK & Iain can sort it :thumbsup:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> It certainly varies. I have one that is ok at the moment but have had a tune that was like a magician leaving the stage (a loud bang, followed by a cloud of smoke, followed by an empty space where a GT-R once was....) Adds to the mystique I think :chuckle:


It helped alot on the Euro Tour as you could see them accelerate before you heard them!

I consider it like my James Bond Smokescreen Mode. I try to avoid the oil slick though ...

Having got a modified Evo which has done this for years, I hardly notice it any longer!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

EAndy said:


> When I was at Litchfields the other day they had developed a new update and were also waiting on ECUTEK to send over bits so they could adjust the fueling from the injectors (so rather than update everyone then few weeks / months later have to do so again).
> 
> I was told at present the software assumes the injectors are still standard size therefore fires to much fuel a cause for the soot.
> 
> Maybe I heard wrong then will wait and see.


They must have further refinement of injector end angle timing.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

My only response.....


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's an improvement to tip in that is coming. They'll be accessing more of the standard maps and so will have better control of tip in enrichment which is not related to their existing control of injector pulse width.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

Mine puffs some smoke when on Full Boost Setting. I normally run 99ron fuel which helps a lot.

Was Chatting to Ben Linney at GTC and he said running Methanol can eliminate almost all smoke but you need uprated fuel pumps and a map tweek.

Inetresting staff Adam regarding ECUTEK updates helping elimiating smoke


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

EAndy said:


> Soon you will be able to all but eliminate this very soon without the need for Syvecs.
> 
> Very basic terminology. Basically on COBB / ECUTek when you tune the car and upgrade the injectors there hasn't been the ability to correctly adjust the flow rates so when you floor it, the car presumes your on OEM injectors which your not, more fuel is put through than needed and boom black soot.
> 
> ...


New Ecutek update?? when?? :runaway:


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Chronos said:


> New Ecutek update?? when?? :runaway:


Last October but it never happened, been waiting for this drop.
Hopefully Iain posting a few days ago and now Adam's means it's imminent.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Mine puffs some smoke when on Full Boost Setting. I normally run 99ron fuel which helps a lot.
> 
> Was Chatting to Ben Linney at GTC and he said running Methanol can eliminate almost all smoke but you need uprated fuel pumps and a map tweek.
> 
> Inetresting staff Adam regarding ECUTEK updates helping elimiating smoke


some guys run 10-20% mix of ethnaol or methanol for power/det resistance and help with smoke. in combo with tune

cam timing is one of main factors for smoke


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

You recently did the Nismo TCM for me Ben and also adjusted my Map to ruduce a bit of the soot. Its made a big difference. Ive got to say the power delivery on your Maps are SOOOO GOOOD

Im putting the Stock BOV's and Intercooler back on Tuesday Mate so may need a little tweek


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> You recently did the Nismo TCM for me Ben and also adjusted my Map to ruduce a bit of the soot. Its made a big difference. Ive got to say the power delivery on your Maps are SOOOO GOOOD
> 
> Im putting the Stock BOV's and Intercooler back on Tuesday Mate so may need a little tweek



its just clicked in my brain which neil you are


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> You recently did the Nismo TCM for me Ben ...


There's been mention on here that the NISMO TCM update is really good ... can you confirm that Neil? Is it definitely worth doing from the 2012/2013 TCM software?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

Evo9lution said:


> There's been mention on here that the NISMO TCM update is really good ... can you confirm that Neil? Is it definitely worth doing from the 2012/2013 TCM software?


Yes mate it is very good. If you already have the Super-R Shift map its not much different apart from being smoother on pull away and seems more gentle on the gearbox. Its basically the best of all the TCM's i have tried. (I have LC4, LC6, GTC TCM and GTC Nismo)

If you go from LC2/4/6 straight to Nismo the shifts will seem like lightning


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes mate it is very good. If you already have the Super-R Shift map its not much different apart from being smoother on pull away and seems more gentle on the gearbox. Its basically the best of all the TCM's i have tried. (I have LC4, LC6, GTC TCM and GTC Nismo)
> 
> If you go from LC2/4/6 straight to Nismo the shifts will seem like lightning


Thanks Neil. Mine's pretty quick already but I'll have a chat with my tuner when I go there next and if it's available I may get it done :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

If you are anywhere near Essex you are welcome to come out for a spin but it's really personal preference.


----------

